# Dog Vest. Which One?



## Honky (Sep 26, 2006)

Last weekend I took my lab out hunting. We were in a small slough but she was in water up to her belly. After retrieving some ducks I got her out and she started to shake uncontrolably and stagger. I carried her back to the truck and wrapped in her some coats. She is doing fine. I've been looking at neoprene dog vests. Which ones do you reccomend? I looked at the avery ones and a browning one. They all seem very similar. I'm taking a trip down to the river in two weeks. I know the weather will be colder. Is it worth taking her if I had a vest?


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> she was in water up to her belly.


I would get her up out of the water and put a neoprene vest on her. If she is going to be doing a lot of retrieves I would look at the ones that have the floataion sides in them.

It wouldn't take much to get her up out of the water if it is only 1 ft deep, just a couple of 2x4's and a piece of plywood at the simple end to actual platforms made for this.

http://www.sportstand.net/businesspartners.html


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

i have a hodgeman 5mm one that works alright for my dog, it helps him stay warmer for sure but doesnt fit great... None of them that I have seen fit worth a crap out of the box. You need to cut some off.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I use the Cabelas vest with extra flotation panels. Because this model is lock stitched you can trim it to fit your dog (you want it to fit tight but with plenty of room for front leg movement, and short enough to give ample rear leg movement)...


----------



## gjz (Aug 11, 2006)

like them i use one that i got from bass pro its 5mm works good but you will have to get the fit right in the front legs or she can develop blisters in her pits just watch out for that when you fist put it on the extra flotation is great my dog loves it. also let you dog spend as much time out side as possible to help build her coat up if she only goes outside when you are hunting then spends the rest of the time inside she wont develop a good winter coat, and adjust her diet to allow for more callories, not enuph to make her fat but enuph to give her a little more than she normaly neads for normal day to day. thats just my 2 cents things that work for me


----------

